# Wer fügt denn hier Themen zusammen?



## koifischfan (5. Jan. 2011)

Ich erstelle extra ein Thema unter dem Namen 'Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!' und nun geht es doch wieder unter.
Ich hasse diese megalangen über etliche Seiten gehenden Threads.

In der Suche taucht dieses Thema zwar auf, aber angegeben mit 8 Seiten. Soll man sich wirklich alles durchlesen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wer fügt denn hier Themen zusammen?*

Ich war es zwar nicht, gebe dir aber Recht. Das Thema ist einfach zu Wichtig, ich denke wir werden es bald erfahren müssen.

Ich trenne es wieder


Edit: Habe es wieder getrennt, aber auch wenn das Thema 8 Seiten hat, wird sich der interessierte User alles durchlesen.

Also hier ist das Thema https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30055


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wer fügt denn hier Themen zusammen?*

Hallo, 
ist vielleicht Ansichtssache, aber genauso ätzend wie megalange Threads ist doch, wenn man parallel in mehreren Threads das gleiche Thema diskutiert. 
So gibt es z.B. zum Thema Rheier einen Sammelthread und auch zum Thema Tauwasser gab es doch erst kürzlich *diesen* umfangreichen Thread. Oder was unterscheidet den neuen Thread vom alten 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wer fügt denn hier Themen zusammen?*

Darum ging es ja Wolf,
aber ich denke bei dem was da kommen soll, ist es nicht mal so schlecht mehrere Threads, auch wenn sie von Grund auf gleichen Themas sind, im Portal auftauchen (und viele nutzen das Portal, nicht das Forum).


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wer fügt denn hier Themen zusammen?*

Bei Grund auf gleichem Thema gibts für mich keinen Grund, das doppelt zu diskutieren. 
Das heisst nämlich, wenn mans genau nimmt, das man wichtige Sachen auch doppelt posten müsste. 
Wenn das Thema aktuell sehr wichtig ist gibts doch diie Möglichkeit das oben festzupinnen ? oder ? 
Ich finds jedenfalls immer schöne wenn ich nicht doppelt in mehreren Threads lesen muss, wo dann ggf. auch noch quer über verschiedene Threads zitiert oder verlinkt wird. Das machts unübersichtlicher als ein langer Thread in dem alle Argumente abgehandelt sind. Und wenn dann ein Thema ausdiskutiert ist und soich jemand bereit erklärt kann man ja nen netten Fachbeitrag von machen. 

Aber wie gesagt, das ist meine Sichtweise. Die Gewichtung der Themen wird eh jeder individuell anders sehen. So freuen sich die Reiherfans sicher auch nicht wenn einfach an das Sammelthema angehängt wird !? 
. 
Aber ist natuerlich nen Thema, was Ihr im Team mal diskutieren solltet. Für die User ist es jedenfalls noch verwirrender, wenn der eine trennt, der andere zusammenführt. 
Ich hab keine Ahnung, meine Meinung ist sicher auch nicht die einzige, vielleicht macht ihr ne Umfrage, was den meisten Usern am liebsten ist ! 
a) Threads mit selbem Thema immer zusammen führen 
b) Threads mit selbem Thema immer getrennt lassen 

Ich wär gespannt drauf, was dabei rauskommt. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wer fügt denn hier Themen zusammen?*

Nööö Wolf. Machen wir nicht. 
Und warum ??? Weil ich das so als Mod entschieden habe. 
Und warum ??? Weil es im Moment extrem wichtig ist.

Wenn du einen Teich mit Fischen hast (vielleicht sogar Wertvollere Fische) wirst du es verstehen.

Nix für ungut 

In diesen Themen wird nicht diskutiert, da werden Tips zur Lebenserhaltung gegeben und allein das zählt. Egal ob doppelter Thread oder nicht.


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wer fügt denn hier Themen zusammen?*

Guten Abend zusammen,

da hat Wolf und koifischfan bestimmt bei einigen Punkten nicht Unrecht, dennoch möchte ich auf ein paar Dinge eingehen:



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Wenn das Thema aktuell sehr wichtig ist gibts doch diie Möglichkeit das oben festzupinnen ? oder ?



Die Idee an und für sich ist richtig, dennoch sollte man bedenken dass gerade in der Hauptzeit (März-Oktober) sehr viel gepostet wird und sich dabei auch viele Themen herauskristallisieren, die Wichtig sind.
Was ist eigentlich Wichtig? Ich finde das ist eine Ansichtssache. Das hier angesprochene Thema ist sicher Wichtig..es gibt aber auch Themen, die einige User für Wichtig halten, andere nicht. Wenn wir alles oben anpinnen würden, würde man irgendwann die Übersicht verlieren. Es besteht immer die Möglichkeiten Fachbeiträge zu schreiben, über die auch diskutiert werden kann und die Themen halten sich so automatisch oben.



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Und wenn dann ein Thema ausdiskutiert ist und soich jemand bereit erklärt kann man ja nen netten Fachbeitrag von machen.



Auch das ist richtig, allerdings musst Du immer erst freiwillige User finden, die das Ganze in einen Fachbeitrag verpacken. 



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Für die User ist es jedenfalls noch verwirrender, wenn der eine trennt, der andere zusammenführt.



Das kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an, bisher gabs doch keine Probleme.... 



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, meine Meinung ist sicher auch nicht die einzige, vielleicht macht ihr ne Umfrage, was den meisten Usern am liebsten ist !
> a) Threads mit selbem Thema immer zusammen führen
> b) Threads mit selbem Thema immer getrennt lassen



s.o...es ist (aus meiner Sicht) immer abhängig vom Einzelfall und so werde ich auch in Zukunft moderieren. Es macht keinen Sinn etwas allgemein festzuhalten, was man nicht auf eine komplette Sache beziehen kann.

Wir sollten die Kirche im Dorf lassen...es gab nie Probleme und die wird es in Zukunft sicher auch nicht geben..und wenn doch: Wir sind alle Menschen, mit denen man reden kann 

Daniel


----------



## robsig12 (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wer fügt denn hier Themen zusammen?*

Wer "wertvollere" Fische hat (ich möchte jetzt aber nicht den Wert von einem Koi oder __ Bitterling, oder __ Moderlieschen festlegen da alles Lebewesen sind)  wird sich darüber wohl sicher im Vorfeld schon informiert haben, und wird nicht erst jetzt darüber lesen. 

Ich persönlich finde mehrere Threads zum gleichem Thema auch nicht so gut, man liest da mal schnell drüber, obwohl irgendwo vielleicht eine wichtige Information wäre, die man dabei übersieht. 

Aber letztendlich entscheiden die Mod´s wo es lang geht, und gewisse Regeln müssen halt sein, sonst funktioniert so ein Forum nicht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wer fügt denn hier Themen zusammen?*

Danke Robert


----------



## Nikolai (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wer fügt denn hier Themen zusammen?*

Hallo,

am Beispiel __ Fischreiher hatte ich auch so meine bittere Erfahrung gemacht. Obwohl mich das Thema brennend interessierte, habe ich irgendwann aufgegeben, alle 455 Beiträge zu lesen.
In einem lebendigem Forum empfinde ich Anmerkungen, Lob und Tadel, Begrüßungen und auch vom Thema abweichende Bemerkungen bereichernd. Sucht man aber nach Informationen ist Dieses eher störend. Wen interessiert es noch, daß vor drei Jahren ein neuer User begrüßt wurde.
Es wäre schon hilfreich, wenn Beiträge, die nicht zum Thema beitragen, nach einer bestimmten Zeit gelöscht werden. Vielleicht ist es ja möglich, eine Markierung durch das Mod-Team einzuführen, die eine automatische Löschung nach vorgegebener Zeit auslöst.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Annett (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wer fügt denn hier Themen zusammen?*

Hallo Nikolai.

Das ist sicherlich eine gute Idee, nur leider stricken wir unsere Forensoftware nicht selbst, sondern müssen das nutzen, was vorhanden ist.
Und solch eine Funktion, wie Du sie vorschlägst, ist nicht vorhanden...

Ich denke, dass gerade bei solch umfangreichen + immer wiederkehrenden Themen, wie __ Fischreiher/Katzen im Endeffekt nur eine Zusammenfassung zu einem Fachbeitrag halbwegs Abhilfe schaffen würde.


----------

